# Identification and pics...



## ether (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone could tell me what this lizard is....and here is a cool pic of a some Green Mambas


----------



## ether (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, the pics are really a good size, check my gallery...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Ricko (Jan 20, 2005)

Fijian banded iguana i think is the lizard. where was the shot taken?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

it an emerald tree monitor...from Popua New Guinea.... Varanus prasinus
photos of emerald tree monitor
http://www.varanus.nl/engbegin.htm

photos of green iguana
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## ether (Jan 20, 2005)

The shot was taken at London Zoo, along with the other first 10 shots in my album. I went their these holidays. They have a really good herp section, probably rating a little less than Taronga. 

They have a good variety including a few of our old favourites eg Vitti's, Sleepies and Blueys. Oh and a dismal looking Diamond Python. If i could have shown them what we get them like in Australia it would have knocked their socks off.

I loved the Green and Black Mambas and the Gaboon Viper..


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2005)

you go to london latley ether?


----------



## ether (Jan 20, 2005)

Sure did...


----------



## Bryony (Jan 20, 2005)

come on tell us!
what you see where you go ect


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Identification and pics...*



AGAMIDAE said:


> it an emerald tree monitor...from Popua New Guinea.... Varanus prasinus
> photos of emerald tree monitor
> http://www.varanus.nl/engbegin.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## ether (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok well i have no idea, lol

Maybe someone could tell me what this is as well, maybe not the best pic..


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

I still disagree

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

compair with, note the band on the necks. And scalation

http://www.reptilespark.com/home/varanus/5.htm


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Marc,

I believe that you may be looking at two different species in the two separate photo's. This one, the top picture is definately not V.prasinus, it looks like the overexposure on the head is due to white colouration, which is why I say it is 'Brachylophus sp' , I didn't look at the photo below it as I couldn't see the head.
The photo below does look like it has a more monitor like in appearance, but it is hard to tell with such a small amount in view.

This photo, the first is the Iguanid, note the more rounded snout and head, next to V.Prasinus longer snout and head.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/ether/P1010060.jpg 

Neil


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

I think the only way this can be solved is to contact the zoo....which zoo was it an I will contact them


----------



## OuZo (Jan 20, 2005)

it looks a bit like that fijian banded iguana to me but i'm no expert lol


----------



## playwell (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW! I like the look of the snake, what is it?


----------



## boconnor (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with Marc, the dark bands around the neck in the second pic is what makes me believe its V. prasinus.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

ok what the top picture???


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that snake a Paradise Tree Snake?

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 20, 2005)

That's definately an Emerald Monitor (Varanus prasinus). Becomes obvious in pic "P1010059"

Simon Archibald


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 20, 2005)

That's my whole point, it might be two separate species, as the top picture isn't a monitor.

We will have to agree to disagree on this one.

Ether, you should learn to take better pictures or take note of the display tanks names! LOL!


----------



## ether (Jan 20, 2005)

I am sorry to dissapoint you fellas but the two pictures are of the same lizard so make up your minds lol...

I really like the snake pictured last and i really wanna know what it is, anyone have any idea??


----------



## Hickson (Jan 20, 2005)

Ether,

Little tip i picked up after years of photographing in zoos - if I didn't already know the species or reptile, bird, mammal, or whatever it was I was photographing, I would take a photo of the label or graphic accompanying it.

As a result, I have a rather large slide collection of labels and associated graphics. But as I have always been interested in labels and graphics in zoos, this wasn't a major problem because I was usually photographing labels - and enclosures - as a matter of course.



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Jan 21, 2005)

Have emailed the reptile house at the zoo and attached the pics. Should have a reply in a day or two (if he can work out the computer). They have no _Brachylophus_. The only green lizard they have is _Varanus prasinus_. Looks like the first photo has just caught the lizard at a bad angle, coz that snout doesn't look very varanish to me either.



Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok, OK! I conceed! LOL! 

I agreed that the 2nd looked like V.prasinus, but if you looked at the one picture above as I did originally, you could never say that it looks like a varanid, still if Ether says it's the same lizard, that it is. Photography lessons for christmas for you. LOL!

Marc, I appologise for doubting your wisdom in Lizard Identification, I will stick to snakes in future. :wink: 

Neil


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 21, 2005)

Ether,
The snake pictured last in this thread looks to me like what is called a Paradise Tree Snake. These guys "fly" and do it with incredible style. Not sure if that's what it is but looks alot like it.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Hickson (Jan 21, 2005)

Simon_Archibald said:


> Ether,
> The snake pictured last in this thread looks to me like what is called a Paradise Tree Snake. These guys "fly" and do it with incredible style.



Style?

All the footage I've seen of Paradise Snakes is hardly stylish. They just loop themselves up and throw themselves off a branch. They tend to flap around abit while falling before crashing onto an unsuspecting branch.

Maybe you saw slowmotion footage Simon? I'll admit, slow-mo makes them look a little graceful.



Hix


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 22, 2005)

Hix,
Any reptile that can fly in any from has plenty of style in my books 

Simon Archibald


----------



## angelrose (Jan 22, 2005)

mee too simon hehe


----------



## Hickson (Jan 22, 2005)

But it doesn't fly!!! 

It just throws itself off a tree where it falls at an angle, it flaps a bit which apparently gives it some limited control over direction before landing in another tree. 



Hix


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 22, 2005)

True Hickson. And does it stlylishly I might add ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## Hickson (Jan 22, 2005)

If I threw you off the top of one tree and you crashed into another, I daresay you'd have more style than a Paradise Tree Snake. 


(Note obligatory smileys to indicate I'm joking, and not taking this argument too seriously.)



Hix


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 22, 2005)

I would have more stlye mate...what can I say, other than I'm brilliant ;-)

And as for your obligatory smileys...thanks, but I didn't even know it was an argument 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Hickson (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, but there are others on this site that take things a little too seriously sometimes.

Was just covering my ****.



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Jan 24, 2005)

I have had a response from London Zoo.

The lizard is definitely _Varanus prasinus_. (The keeper wants to know what Ether did to it in order to make it look like an iguanid in the first photo!).

The snake you have posted further down (Pic 1010110) is a rather fat Boomslang _Dispholidus typus_.

And in your gallery, Pic 1010141 is a White-lipped Viper _Trimeresurus albolabris_. It can't be seen in the pic, but the tail tip of this light green viper is bright red.



Hix


----------

